
Is there a CWE database for natural language? - antpls
Hello,<p>CWE (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cwe.mitre.org&#x2F;) is a community-developed list of common software security weaknesses. It serves as a common language, a measuring stick for software security tools, and as a baseline for weakness identification, mitigation, and prevention efforts.<p>We can find similar systematic weaknesses in natural language writings, which leads to either miscommunication or even intended disinformation. That&#x27;s why there are guidelines, for example to write news or good legal documents, as presented in &quot;Drafting Legal Documents, Principles of Clear Writing&quot; [0]. Wikipedia also have good introduction to &quot;Disinformation&quot; [1] (both intended and unintended, like software bugs and malware) and there are several lists of fallacies available on Internet [2],[3]<p>Is there a <i>reference database</i> which list all possible logical and writing-style weaknesses in English ? For example, based on [0] (PCW = Principles of Clear Writings) :<p>PCW-1 : Write in active voice<p>PCW-2 : Use action verbs<p>PCW-3 : ...<p>This would allow to build automated tools, similar to SonarQube, to lint natural language and automate the review of text, advertisement, claims, contracts, papers, etc<p>Applications I can think of :<p>- helping to detect disinformation<p>- moderating forums<p>- accelerating review process of legal documents and scientific papers<p>- accelerating review process of contracts and licenses<p>- helping consumers to review shady Terms of Service<p>- triaging contributions from public consultations and polls<p>- translating &quot;common speech&quot; to a legal-style document<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.archives.gov&#x2F;federal-register&#x2F;write&#x2F;legal-docs&#x2F;clear-writing.html<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Disinformation<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_fallacies<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.logicalfallacies.org&#x2F;<p>Best Regards
======
antpls
In addition to the applications : The same way a developer learns from
SonarQube outputs and write better code, it would allow to create automated
and interactive teaching tools to write contents in specific writing styles.

